# Asus F2A85-V PRO unboxing and preview.



## sumonpathak (Oct 7, 2012)

Now since "Trinity" is around the corner i thought i would show this to you guys.
presenting F2A85V PRO the high end FM2 motherboard offering from Asus based on A85 Chipset.
Now without anymore distractions,lets go into the specs and unboxing..shall we?

First up..the specifications:

Specifications


CPUAMD Socket FM2 Athlon™/A- Series Processors 
Supports CPU up to 4  cores
Supports AMD® Turbo Core 3.0  Technology
ChipsetAMD A85X FCH(Hudson D4)Memory4 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Support AMD Memory Profile (AMP) memoryGraphicIntegrated AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series Graphics in A-series APU 
Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DVI/RGB/DisplayPort ports 
 - Supports HDMI with max. resolution 1920  x 1080  @ 60 Hz
 - Supports DVI with max. resolution 2560  x 1600  @  Hz
 - Supports RGB with max. resolution 1920  x 1600  @ 60  Hz
 - Supports DisplayPort with max. resolution 4096  x 2160  @ 60  Hz
Maximum shared memory of 2048  MB
AMD® Dual Graphics technology support
Supports DirectX 11Multi-GPU SupportSupports AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™ Technology
Supports LucidLogix® Virtu™ MVP TechnologyExpansion Slots3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) 
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode) 
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1  
2 x PCIStorage*AMD A85X FCH(Hudson D4) chipset : *
7 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray
1 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10, JBODLANRealtek® 8111F, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)AudioRealtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
*Audio Feature :*
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panelOverclocking Features*Overclocking Protection :*
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)Special Features*ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with New DIGI+ Power Control :*
*SMART DIGI+ :*
-  Smart DIGI+ Key- Quickly delivers optimized VRM frequency, voltage and  current for superior APU/DRAM overclocking performance with one click.
*ASUS TPU :*
- Auto Tuning
- TurboV
- GPU Boost 
- TPU switch
*ASUS EPU :*
- EPU 
- EPU switch
*ASUS Digital Power Design :*
- Industry leading Digital 6 +2  Phase Power Design
- CPU Power Utility
- DRAM Power Utility
*ASUS Exclusive Features* :
- Remote GO!
- USB BIOS Flashback
- MemOK!
- AI Suite II
- Ai Charger+
- USB Charger+
- Anti-Surge
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode featuring friendly graphics user interface 
- Network iControl
- USB 3.0 Boost
- Disk Unlocker
*ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution* :
- Stylish Fanless Design Heat-pipe solution
- ASUS Fan Xpert 2
*ASUS EZ DIY :*
- DirectKey
- Precision Tweaker 2
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
- ASUS EZ Flash 2 
- ASUS MyLogo 2 
*ASUS Q-Design :*
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Slot
- ASUS Q-Connector
*100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors*BIOS64  Mb Flash ROM, UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI  2.0a, Multi-language BIOS, ASUS EZ Flash 2,  ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3, F12  PrintScreen Function, F3 Shortcut Function and ASUS DRAM SPD (Serial  Presence Detect) memory informationForm FactorATX Form Factor 
12  inch x 9.6  inch ( 30.5  cm x 24.4  cm )
Now with the specs out of the way which by all means is very impressive..lets look the board itself..shall we?

The Box

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/2.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/3.jpg

Standard Asus box with specifications written all over the place.The back shows a detailed layout design of the board along with main features.
Now lets see what inside the box

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/4.jpg

Modest bundle containing the i/o plate,sata cables,driver cd and a manual.

Now a few more shots of the board.

Socket Area

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/5.jpg

The exapnsion area containing:



3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) 
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode) 
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1 
2 x PCI 




*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/7.jpg



*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/11.jpg


the VRM are is almost same as the P8Z77 V DELUXE i tested before so am expecting similar results.

Now the back panel
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/1.jpg

as usual the backpanel with brimming with stuffs,lets see what they have.


1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse combo port. 
1 x DVI 
1 x D-Sub 
1 x DisplayPort 
1 x HDMI 
1 x eSATA 
1 x LAN (RJ45) port(s) 
4 x USB 3.0 (blue) 
2 x USB 2.0 
1 x Optical S/PDIF out 
6 x Audio jack(s 


The FCH heatsink
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/13.jpg
looks good..no? i personally like this abstract desings...kinda reminds of my old G31M board.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/9.jpg

The sata III ports..all 7 of them making this a nice HTPC cum gaming platform.

that sums up this lil preview...

am gonna wrap up with a few more shots...
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/14.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/15.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/12.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/16.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/17.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/18.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/a85-v-pro/unboxing/19.jpg


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice review..


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

some benchmarks on trinity :Trinity Performance Preview


----------



## Naxal (Nov 12, 2012)

What is the price ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

expect something around 8K..since its around 140 USD in newegg


----------

